# Hiding Money at Home



## pudds (18 Apr 2010)

I prefer to leave my wallet at home (especially at night)  rather than carrying it with me when going down the town.  

Any suggestions as to how to conceal my wallet so it won't be noticed (hopefully) in the event of a break in.....  some suggestions here...but any diy....suggestions.


[broken link removed]


----------

